
Outromaker – Create YouTube outros online - outromaker
http://www.outromaker.com
======
kpga
Simple and cool. Definitely simplifies the youtube production process, or at
least mine (i am an amateur though)

Are there any similar tools around?

------
pataroulis
Clever!

